

Scientists Discover the Secret to Keeping Cells Young - spking
http://time.com/3841620/scientists-discover-the-secret-to-keeping-cells-young/

======
Nadya
I feel like articles similar to this come out on a yearly basis. As mentioned
in the article, modifying the gene may be difficult or impossible. A petri
dish isn't a human being.

Also....

>Tbursday

New name for Thursday.

